# Do you Dish subs like sports?



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

I think there is a general perception that DTV subs are sports nuts, and the Dish subs hate sports. Is this the way it is?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I don't really know if that's generally true but it is in my case. I don't really watch a lot of sports which is one of the reasons why I migrated to Dish.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm a Dish sub and I like and watch sports. I've been pretty much happy with Dish, although from time to time I think to myself wondering why I didn't get Direct TV.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I couldn't survive if I just had Dish and wanted sports. I'd have to hide sharp objects . I have both. I have DirecTV for the MLB, NFL & NBA packages plus the TC package which gets me my 2 local RSN's, local channels and WCBS, WNBC and WABC out of New York.

On Dish, I have the supers, LA locals, WCBS, WABC and my 2 latest additions of WBBM and KMGH for just sports. I only have Dish now for what DirecTV doesn't have now for sports. As someone's sig is around here "If it ain't sports then it ain't on my TV" or something like that.  That would be me too.

*"IF"* the 2 companies MERGE together then the only thing I would like is and hope is that Charlie implements the same features with DirecTV like the supers and my choice of network feeds to choose from, but I do wish Phoenix was in the mix though.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Although I enjoy watching sports (and my Yankee games), I don't think I would switch from Dish to DirecTV. If I had DirecTV I don't think I would ever subscrible to MLB Extra Innings anyway.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

I subbed to the MLBEI and thought it was a downer for me. Why? The only baseball games I really watched were the Chicago Cubs and the White Sox (I found out later that I was in those teams home market areas, so I could get those games without the sports package anyways) and the Los Angeles Dodgers (basically so I can watch the Scully broadcasts).


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

There's plenty of sports on Dish. Take baseball for example, where I am through various packages, I get Mariners, Angels, Braves, Cubs, White Sox, Yankees(CBS waiver), Mets and Rockies plus all replays on RSN's, ESPN and it's Alt. games, that for me is plenty. IMO, most people who subscribe to sports packages do so to watch a specific team that they could not see any other way.



> _Quoted from Mike:_
> As someone's sig is around here "If it ain't sports then it ain't on my TV" or something like that.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

I enjoy sports, and the reason I'm asking this question is whether I have become addicted to sports because of having DTV and the MLB EI and the NBA LP. The rest of my family likes Dish Network's 150 package. They don't want to switch over to DTV. I like Dish also. I was hoping that Dish would have picked up YES. That would have satisfied me for baseball. If Dish would pick up the AOL NBA channel, I would get enough NBA games next fall, but I just have a hunch that Ergen won't spring for this one either. Right now I get the Mets and Pirates on the RSNs, the Rockies and Mets on the supers, the Cubs (& White Sox) and Braves on WGN and WTBS respectively, and the 20 OTA Yankee games on WB38, and about 50 Phillies games on UPN57 and my local Fox. Then we have the added games on ESPN. It's just too costly having both Dish and DTV. It's a silly problem, but I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm a closet Kings fan (but who isn't in Sacramento these days outside of the State capital). The Kings games are carried on either on one of the Fox Sports alternate channels or, when it was added to Dish on January 1st, KMAX-31.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't consider myself a sports nut, but I do watch all the major sports. As far as I'm concerned, DISH has enough sports for me. That being said, if I were more sports oriented I'd likely have DirecTv.


----------



## newflyer7 (Apr 10, 2002)

i am a sports nut and i have dish. i wouldn`t waste my money on the packages on dtv. i am a homer. new york rangers, mets , jets and knicks. also since the first of the year i get to watch the replays of games the next afternoon. it use to be even the replays were blacked out. but no more. also if i were a yanke fan i might have to switch but i am not so i stay with dish


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

But the bad news is-the MLB replays are blacked out again on Dish. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I have Dish and get plenty of MLB with the Supers, WCBS,
Fox Sports South, Turner South, ESPN and the conclusion of
at least one or two games every night on "blacked out"
RSN's. I also watch some college football and the NFL.
Dish has more than enough for me.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Im not big into sports but I am a big fan of NASCAR and the NFL.


----------

